# Extreme Haunted Attractions??



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

I just found this article and have included a link back to it. I am completely unfamiliar with this horrible concept and wonder what all of you think. Has anybody been into one ? Do you agree they should NOT be called Haunted Attractions ? I am a huge SAW movie fan and this sounds like the same concept only REAL. I await your feedback .


http://boingboing.net/2014/10/13/extreme-haunted-houses-are-act.html?fk_bb


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/haunt...44-19-insane-haunted-houses-you-need-see.html


----------



## weenbaby (May 7, 2014)

These aren't haunted houses. 
I seriously see criminal charges being pressed. They are going to mess with the WRONG person. 
I heard at that manor (McKamey?) they beat the crap out of a blogger who was there to review the place. 
I could be wrong, but those waivers only work with civil lawsuits, not criminal.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

I agree. 
NOT haunted houses. 
They have their niche, but if we're all judged by the company we keep, I'd prefer they not refer to themselves as haunted houses.


----------

